# Copake Prices realized



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I believe I won a couple of lots (435 & 436) pinback collections. I thought I'd try for the Major Taylor autograph--but not $1200 worth! A '39 Shelby dealer catalog brought the same money. A '37 Iver Streamline went cheap. It seemed like most of what little balloon stuff was there went reasonable or below market. V/r Shawn

Tried to post URL but I guess you have to be signed in to see results. Maybe someone else knows a different way?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 18, 2015)

*Tall Frame Iver*

Does anyone know how much that tall frame Iver sold for??  I did have a chance to check it out on Friday but couldn't stay for the auction.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 18, 2015)

sounds like it was pretty fun,  Does anyone know what the prototype bowden sold for?

Nick.


----------



## wspeid (Apr 18, 2015)

They sure missed the mark on the Major Taylor autograph; they expected it to go for $50-$75.


----------



## wcw2323 (Apr 18, 2015)

*Prototype Bowden*

Sold for $5,000


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 18, 2015)

What about the twin 40? and that nice black colson? and the Pope ManOwar?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 18, 2015)

Howzabout the Old Hickory? $$,$$$ ???


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 18, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Howzabout the Old Hickory? $$,$$$ ???




Lot 225a $5750 + premium.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 18, 2015)

ABC Services said:


> Lot 225a $5750 + premium.




Right on.  Thanks .That bike has been around the world and back.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 18, 2015)

The tall frame Iver did $5500, the twin 40 did $2200 and I didn't get the Colson or Pope prices.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 18, 2015)

Colson $625


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> sounds like it was pretty fun,  Does anyone know what the prototype bowden sold for?
> 
> Nick.




$5000.00 Plus 25% fee and tax.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 18, 2015)

Did Anyone Noticed the 1915 DAYTON with the Spring Fork???
Wonder What it Went For??

Loved the Fork!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 18, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Colson $625




OMG! That's a steal!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dayton sold for $1600. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> What about the twin 40? and that nice black colson? and the Pope ManOwar?




A good day over all


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> A good day over all




Very good day. Lots of deals to be had.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2015)

Handyman said:


> Does anyone know how much that tall frame Iver sold for??  I did have a chance to check it out on Friday but couldn't stay for the auction.  Pete in Fitchburg




 That was the bike that caught my eye.
 To whoever bought it, Nice buy! Super good looking bike with some very cool features.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Dayton sold for $1600. V/r Shawn




That was a Nice Price!!!
Kellys, Spring Fork, Nice Tires, Nice Frame!!!

Wish I had the $$$$!!!


----------



## walter branche (Apr 19, 2015)

The girls Bowden bicycle was never built by Ben or his company. He told me in 1990 it was an idea , .I sold 3 copies of the blueprint drawing .who ever built it , used the idea , .it was done nice , I just do not think prototype is a correct term.walter branche


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

walter branche said:


> The girls Bowden bicycle was never built by Ben or his company. He told me in 1990 it was an idea , .I sold 3 copies of the blueprint drawing .who ever built it , used the idea , .it was done nice , I just do not think prototype is a correct term.walter branche




Good to know! Thanks Walter. It was good seeing you.   Catfish


----------

